# What detergent?



## PIGDOG (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, my lab has been diagnosed with a Stap/bacterial skin infection possibly caused by an underlying allergy.

The vet told me yesterday to avoid using detergent and not to clean my floors with Flash etc...

What can I use to wash my dogs bed and clean my floors that won't harm her? 

The first thing that came to mind was Vinegar???


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Steam mop?
And non bio detergent.. for the beds


----------



## PIGDOG (Sep 15, 2011)

That's great, thank you, I was really wanting to avoid the non biological dtergents as well and use as natural a product as possible. I don't know what she is allergic to yet and am trying to eliminate harsh chemicals and detergents at this point.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

PIGDOG said:


> That's great, thank you, I was really wanting to avoid the non biological dtergents as well and use as natural a product as possible. I don't know what she is allergic to yet and am trying to eliminate harsh chemicals and detergents at this point.


If you use a steam mop on floors it kills bacteria - unlike hoovers. And I had to switch to non bio when Sadie started with allergies. You could probably find a sensitive cleaner that is a bio one? May cost you more though.

Have you ever thought about her food?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

White vinegar was what I was going to suggest for the floors. Not sure what you could use for the dogs beds though, I doubt vinegar would be suitable for them lol.


----------



## PIGDOG (Sep 15, 2011)

Why wouldn't vinegar be suitable for beds? would it destroy the fabric? I have just bought her a new vetbed....

I will look into a steam mop, sounds great, as for her food she is on Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice Hypoallergenic already. I'm going to cut out the chicken treat that she gets at lunch time.

I'm just trying to reduce all the possible enviromental allergens as well, bit of a pain to be honest but it has to be done


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

PIGDOG said:


> Why wouldn't vinegar be suitable for beds? would it destroy the fabric? I have just bought her a new vetbed....
> 
> I will look into a steam mop, sounds great, as for her food she is on Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice Hypoallergenic already. I'm going to cut out the chicken treat that she gets at lunch time.
> 
> I'm just trying to reduce all the possible enviromental allergens as well, bit of a pain to be honest but it has to be done


Just because a food is hypoallergenic it doesn't mean it suits all dogs with allergies 

Skinners F&T duck is *very* rice heavy - and cereal is a huge trigger for allergies in dogs. I'd try her on a grain free food first before tackling the trickier things to elimate such as cleaning products - you may find a change to another food is all it takes 

But to answer your question I'd use a steam mop and white vinegar on the floor and you can wash the bedding in just hot water only if you don't want to use non-bio - the hottest your machine does, and just wash them every other day.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps Retail Store: Classic Liquid & Bar Soaps for the beds? I know someone who uses this to clean everything! 

ETA: Just realised that's their US site; if you google Dr Bronner's Baby Mild you'll find plenty of UK sellers


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Just because a food is hypoallergenic it doesn't mean it suits all dogs with allergies
> 
> Skinners F&T duck is *very* rice heavy - and cereal is a huge trigger for allergies in dogs. I'd try her on a grain free food first before tackling the trickier things to elimate such as cleaning products - you may find a change to another food is all it takes
> 
> But to answer your question I'd use a steam mop and white vinegar on the floor and you can wash the bedding in just hot water only if you don't want to use non-bio - the hottest your machine does, and just wash them every other day.


I'll second that about the food, Rolo can't even tolerate rice and has to have completely grain free food. I give him Applaws dry.

ETA: Labs are well known for grain allergies...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Has dust mite allergy been ruled out?

This is the most common environmental allergy with dogs.

IF this is so remove as many soft furnishings as possible.

Spray the house and car with Indorex regularly.

By waterproof beds which only need hosing down rather than going in the washing machine.

Up the intake of Omega 3 in your dog, Give FBO + Vitamin E for the skin.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

PIGDOG said:


> Why wouldn't vinegar be suitable for beds? would it destroy the fabric? I have just bought her a new vetbed....


I would have thought they'd stink of vinegar if washed in it


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Diluted Hibiscrub or Savlon liquid. You want an anti bacterial to kill germs and I used these around new born pups with no bad effects! 

ETA - can't see what's wrong with using a detergent, I mean it isn't left in the material as it gets rinsed out in the wash. If you're worried use an Eco friendly detergent but it confuses me as to why he said don't use a detergent or Flash - can't find the connection as we use detergents in hospital for such infections! Think he may be talking out of his hat TBH!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PIGDOG said:


> Hi, my lab has been diagnosed with a Stap/bacterial skin infection possibly caused by an underlying allergy.
> 
> The vet told me yesterday to avoid using detergent and not to clean my floors with Flash etc...
> 
> ...


Bio life international do lots of products for the house people and dogs that help with allergys.
Home - Bio-Life International Ltd

When my daughter was a baby and very young I found Boots own sensitive skin washing powder and conditioner was very good too assuming that they still do it.

Ecover do a range of natural cleaning products too including household cleaners and washing powers sainsburys sell them
Ecover : Eco-Friendly Cleaning Products - NaturalCollection.com

Ive also used Method cleaning product sprays found they clean well and safe too they other products, sainsburys sell some of them but not all
method non-toxic, environmentally-friendly cleaning products


----------



## PIGDOG (Sep 15, 2011)

Great stuff, thank you, there is so much I have to google, thank you.

I don't know the comments for and against detergents but I have read that fabric conditioner can cause a massive reaction in dogs? as for the rest i'm not sure but I will get some of the Ecover stuff, it seems okay.

I did think about changing her food, so I will look into Applaws.

Dust mites? does that mean my house is a dump? lol I always thought I was very hygenic and house proud but it looks like i'm festering after all. I read that a Staph infection is as a result of poor hygene on the owners part and is synonomous with neglect. 

Great, I always thought I was a caring considerate owner and love my dogs dearly, I was mortified.

I'm such a bad owner.....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Diluted Hibiscrub or Savlon liquid. You want an anti bacterial to kill germs and I used these around new born pups with no bad effects!
> 
> ETA - can't see what's wrong with using a detergent, I mean it isn't left in the material as it gets rinsed out in the wash. If you're worried use an Eco friendly detergent but it confuses me as to why he said don't use a detergent or Flash - can't find the connection as we use detergents in hospital for such infections! Think he may be talking out of his hat TBH!


Traces of floor detergents such as Flash are left on the floor after washing (since they don't need rinsing away) hence they are be quite problematic for really sensitive dogs when they lay on the floor - same as fabric detergents, they may be largely rinsed out but traces are still left on the fabric - hence they smell lovely when you get them out of the machine


----------

